# GBR's Spawned



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

i got 6 GBR's from a member about a month ago 4females & 2males & one of the male's & female's have become a pair & i just seen that they spawned on my plecos cave  so happy to know they like the tank there in but did they have to spawn on my pleco's cave i made for my pleco's i also dont know if any of the eggs will make it as the tank is home to 5female & 1crowntail male Betta's 10congos 6corrycats 4flyingfoxs 3kulli loachs 4superred pleco's & {1 longfine silvertip pleco he is for sale as well} and a few other random small tetras 
both parents keep the other fish in the tank away from teh cave they layed there eggs on 
if any do live to almost adults would anyone be intrested in them ?

here is a pic of the eggs with one of the parents


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Some punctuations and sentences separated would be nice!

Anyways, good luck!


----------



## 29025 (Jan 5, 2015)

Great picture! Its always very exciting to see gbr spawn!

Since you now have a bonded pair, If you want to be successful, I would suggest putting the pair in their own tank. There is a far better chance of the eggs hatching and surviving without all of the other fish because they will surely eat those eggs.

Curious for an update - since you posted a week ago..

Good luck!


----------



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

i have moved the pair to there own tank now with just my 4super red pleco's as it was just the plecos tank now its both of theres . all eggs did hatch but with in 3days all the fry where eated by the other fish  so sad but it was a learning Exp for me now i know they needed there own tank to have fry . hopeful they spawn again for me


----------



## LSCHWARTZ (Oct 29, 2014)

If
You get fry please
DM me!! I would buy them off of you :blush: I have fry food ready and everything.


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

LSCHWARTZ said:


> If
> You get fry please
> DM me!! I would buy them off of you :blush: I have fry food ready and everything.


Don't want to crush your dreams but corrie was recently getting out if the hobby and has sold off his fish to my knowledge so sadly he probably won't have any fry. I recommend talking with CanadianAquatics who have wild caught GBRs or Petland Poco/April's Aquarium who also sometimes carry them.


----------

